# Your friend group's types?



## rhoynarqueen (Dec 12, 2014)

What are the types of the people in your friend group(s)? 

My friends from high school include: 
• A very hyperactive ESFP who likes to wear cat ears around and owns nine chihuahuas. 
• An XSTP who is kind of a partier, kind of a nerd, and kind of a lady's lady (she's dated like 2 of the people in our group, and things are getting kind of awk around her...) 
• An ENFJ financial prodigy. 
•*Me 
• My hippy-dippy friend who is likely an ISTP (possibly ISFP) who wants to be a park ranger and live in a commune made of recycled tires. 
• An ENFP who really likes Les Mis and other classic literature, and superheroes. 
•*The INFP weeaboo k-pop fangirl whose dream is to teach English to grade-schoolers in either Korea or Japan. 

With all of our friends, we likely will have around 10 people in our suite for the comic convention that we're going to. It will be an adventure. I plan on documenting it, in the style of "The Office," on Youtube. Possibly selling the videos to a friend of mine who works in screenwriting.


----------



## dreamlight (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh, yes. I know the INFP weeaboo fangirl brand of human being all too well. :3
(Oooh, comic conventions are awesome. Are you talking Comic-Con?)

The most intriguing characteristic of my high school friend groups were that they mainly consisted of people of the exact opposite personality type as myself, plus some INFPs. As an INTJ, most of my childhood friends are ESFPs who would always try to reach out and understand me (only to most oft fail, haha). They would always annoy the crap out of me, but being around my opposites all the time helped nourish me into someone who is now able to get along with most people, despite being one of the more stereotypically antisocial MBTI types. Yay for friendship, I guess~


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Well, I don't think I have enough close friends to classify them as a group, HOWEVER...

Me and my BFF within the past 2 or so years dragged a mutual friend into our group we call "The Trio". It consists of me (ISFP), my best friend (ESFP) and our mutual good friend, an INTJ. However you imagine things going down between these three types, well.. you're probably right. 

Another best friend of mine is an INFJ, she's amazing. Very back and forth in her interests, she'll be into something one month and then into another the next. Very supportive. 

A friend that I go to for advice a lot is an ISFJ, or so she got on a test. I dunno, she comes off more as an ISTJ, but that's just me. she's cool beans, very...very in with the 'guy' crowd, very into gaming. 

I have 2 friends I talk to sort of frequently in person that I've yet to get the types of. Both I assume are Introverts, but the rest is really up in the air... the one, that I get along very, very well with could very possibly be an INFP. Definitely an Introvert and a Feeler, the N makes sense to me because she's very idealistic, but especially about love. She's been with this guy we're mutual friends with (I think he's an ISTP or ISFP...) and she has BINDERS full of love notes. Very poetic, lovey-dovey with him and extremely touchy-feely with me. We'll straight up hold hands for no apparent reason.. lol 

That's about it. The other friend is IxxP I think, but the middle letters I have no clue on.

So, I have... 

-ESFP
-INFJ
-INTJ
-INFP?
-ISF/TJ

There's also a few guys I chit chat with here and there, but other than the guy I romantically am interested in, I don't know their types.

The dude I like, however, is an INTP. 

So many introverts~


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

I've attracted a lot of xNTJ types to me, I've found. My best friend for the past two years was an ENTJ male who in many ways I considered my "foil," and one of my first best friends was an INTJ guy. For some reason we gravitate towards each other. 
I've also been friends with an ENTP, an ESFP, and an ISTJ last year, all of whom were younger than me. One of my absolute best friends is very INFP. 

This year I've made friends with a l o t of S-types, mostly because I don't know too many people and my ISFJ room mate / best friend convinced me to join a club that's prone to S-types. I try to spend time with the two ENTJs I've found there, but not as much.


----------



## SmilingWriter (Dec 27, 2014)

Let's see...
Me - Enfp
Another Enfp
Esfj
Infj
Isfj
Estj
Entp
Estp

Some of these are just my own guesses. We might seem extroverted heavy, but it feels like we have complete balance in the group. The Infj and I are sort of the leaders when it comes dominant personalities.


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

From what I remember of one of my high school friends long ago, INFP.
One of my other friends from high school. . .ISFP.
One of the friends that people claimed liked me, ENFJ—if I had to hazard a guess.
My friend from junior high, probably ISTP.

I'm seeing a trend here lmfao.
But that's just guessing based on what I knew of them years ago (and I knew them for years).

My roommate is most likely another ISFP, and my mother is an ESFJ.
My grandfather is an ESTJ.

Yes I did enjoy typing them all without their knowledge, before you ask.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

ISTJs ISFPs 

my imaginary friend is ENTP. Oh thats just me in the mirror


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

i don't have one at the moment but in high school it was

ESTJ, INTP, xxFP (not INFP), ExxJ (learning towards ExFJ)

i had a best friend separate from this group and she was (or is, i guess) an INFJ


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

This group I met when I was in 7th grade. The group that has been friends the longest. I've recently been hanging out a lot over winter break, reconnecting now that we are all back from college.

ENFJ - Talkative. Shameless flirt. Wanted to join the marines, decided against it. Now extremely liberal, and not shy about expressing his opinion. A little too image conscious but way better about it than how he was in high school. 

ENTP (not me) - Literally everyone he meets likes him instantly. Extremely easy to talk to, and funny. Very laid back and down for anything. Him and I are usually dragging the other 2 into our shenanigans.

ISTJ - An oddball who is one of the most authentic people you'll meet. Is into the paranormal (ghosts, bigfoot, lockness monster), into breaking into abandoned buildings and exploring them. Makes and repairs midevil armor. A history major. Knows an obscene amount of things about everything he is interested in. Also just an incredibly good hearted dude. Who said ISTJ's are boring? Definitely not him.

Me - ENTP.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

me: ExTP

from school:
my best friend: ENFP. She can be mistaken for an INFJ or an INFP at first (I did so as well), but after some time you can tell she is an ENFP. We spend a lot of time together and see each other a lot. I counted her in the "school group" because we go to school together, but she can be counted in the "not school group" as well since we spend a lot of time together out of the school;
an ISxJ: very serious, precise and devoted to study;
an ESFJ: he is quite the leader in our class;
an ESFP: best friend of the ESFJ above;
an ESxx: the girlfriend of the ESFJ;
an ESFx: I lean more towards ESFJ at this point though. She is very sociable. At first sight she might look shallow, but in truth she is very caring and deep;
another ESFJ: she is very anxious about school even though she always gets high grades;
an ISFJ: she is very anxious as well. She is shy;
another ESFx: she is hyper. We kinda argued lately because of some love stuff. WEll, we didn't really argue-I'm just somewhat mad at her;

not from school:
an ENFJ: I recently found out he's in love with me. I don't love him back because he is too cuddly and controlling. I need my space, understand me;
an ENFP: she has very severe depression and I'm trying to help her as much as I can. But I'm not that great at being emotionally sopportive :/
an INFJ: she is very introverted and very yandere;
an xNTx: I think he is more of an ENTP by now. He is a genius. Period;
an ESFJ: I don't even know if I am to consider him a friend anymore after how much of an asshole he's been to me. And I'm tolerant usually;
an ISTP: 'nother yandere. Might look like an ISFP at first but she is definitely Ti and not Fi.
an INTP: we're friends since I was 9. She was my best friend in elementary school. We still see each other when we have time even though we live far away from each other.


----------



## dinkalink (Aug 31, 2014)

Most of my friends are online, I have a really big amount of friends online because it's so much easier to find people I like and talk to them. Don't really feel like writing out all of that though so I'll just do irl friends.
Probably ESTP: Tested as INTP but I really think that's bullshit, also was on the verge of a bunch of things anyway. Cool though, I usually do typical rebellious teenager stuff with her, it's a good time.
ISFP: We get along most of the time, but she annoys me a lot other times, sort of funny though, we do art stuff and talk about other people a little too much, gotta say it's good to get all the hate out.
INFP: I like talking about more deep stuff with her, she's a little bit boring though, and tries a little too hard, but it's alright, don't talk to her too often though.
That's about it, I resent most people around me.
I'm an INTP by the way, just made this sound like I hate all of my friends.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

My closest friends are ISTJs, ESTJs and two INFPs. Other friends are ENFJ, INFJs, INTP, ISFJs and ENTPs.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

I never had a friend group (I get confused in groups and end up isolating 1 person to talk to anyway), just certain friends from very different groups. 

ISTP : Very impulsive, very quirky, very interesting, painfully blunt. I need to see if he's around now actually, haven't hung out with him since April. Had the biggest crush on him and was very careful to conceal it but he gave me reason to not even bother, casually told me in a diner around other people he wasn't sexually attracted to me lol. In the following way after I asked him whether he liked to hang out with 1 person or more in groups : "I like to hang out 1 on 1 when I'm sexually attracted to the person *biggest fucking pause on earth* So in this situation, I'd rather we be in groups" lol

ISFP : since 2nd grade. Closest friend but occasionally frustrating. Loafs around too much and cancels plans last minute due to laziness. She introduced me to MBTI. 

ENxP : intimidating on outside, wonderful and insanely caring on inside. Oscar Wilde vibe. Never had an argument, plan of rooming together after college. 

ESFx : very energetic though sassy. Loyal

ExTJ : newest addition. Sweet guy. 

Those are the only people of relevance right now. I've stopped talking to the rest.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I am a female, possibly INFP.

Male INTP - Current boyfriend. Logical, loves videogames, weird, quiet and very shy.

Female ENFJ/ESTP - I have no idea if she is an ENFJ or ESTP, and she doesn't seem to know either. She is insane. We thought she was an INTP or ENTP at first. She loves literature, history, videogames, ships and languages.

Female INTx - No idea if she is an INTJ or INTP. She suffers depression and does a lot of drugs. I miss her.

Male IxTP - He was one of the most hated people at my school. I tried to be his friend when I was 8 and he was 7. I felt sorry for him. He picked his nose all the time and nobody liked him. I think he changed school, because I can't remember anything else.

Male ISxP - Also one of the "losers" at school. I think I was 9 or 10. He was one year older. I tried to be his friend because he had no friends. After the summer, he left me and told me "I have other friends now". I felt like he had failed me, but I got over it.

Male ISFP - My age. Childhood friends. His mom used to babysit me sometimes. He and I played videogames together. Sometimes we played in real life, roleplaying inspired by WoW, Lord of the Rings and other fantasy stuff. Then he stopped liking fantasy and tried to become friends with the rest of the boys in our grade because he didn't want to be lame. That was lame.

Female ENFP - The craziest friendship I've ever had. We were quite emotional together. She copied a lot of my ideas. We made a lot of funny videos together. I miss her.

Female ENFJ - My current best friend. She has one of the biggest hearts in this world. Brave. Loves tricking people. She is obsessed with America and North-American culture, music and lifestyle. She idealises people and fails to see their flaws. 

I've had many friends I can't remember. I was mostly (and still am quite) alone at school. Most of my friends has been online.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

A very energetic and lovable, but tactless and unintentionally assholey ENFP lady.
A socially awkward and eccentric INFP lady who keeps arguing with the ENFP over political issues.
An INTP lady who keeps talking about video games even though nobody cares.
An ISTJ lady who often wonders what she's doing with those weirdos.


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

I found this quite interesting and started to type a loy of friends from different times and areas in my life, like school, university, work and hobbies. I don't know if I have some kind of typing bias, or if it's just the kind of friends I'm drawn to, but I found that I typed more people as Ss than Ns, so a lot of SPs and SJs then. A couple of NFs and hardly any NTs. Also I typed a lot more extraverts than introverts, but that makes sense. I've always noticed that I seem to become friends with more at least seemingly extraverts than introverts. 

So myself I'm an ISFP still with some slight doubts about the S/N. 

My oldest friend, who I'm still good friends with is probably ESFJ, and some others we used to be a spot of group with at school are possibly ESFP and ESTJ, with one more I really can't type who might be either E or I, so there might have been another introvert than me. The ESFJ has a family now and we don't see each other that often, but it's always great to see her and her kids and we've said that we'll probably still be friends as pensioners. The ESFP was always a fun, spontaneous, hilarious and somewhat loud girl and she still seems to be that and travelling around on whims, from what I gather. 

I think I find a couple of my N friends from high school. The ones I'm still in contact with are probably an artistic INFP or ISFP and a ISTJ, or possibly she could be extraverted. Yeah, maybe she's and ESTJ after all. At the time some close friends were an ENFP and ESTJ as well. 

At work we actually did some tests with a couple of friends at a quiet moment and they tested as INFP and INFP/J and I'd say possibly the second one is a judger. Some other good work friends are probably two ESFPs and an ESFJ. 

Some friends I'm a lot with currently other than the work people. The one I'm closest to is probably ESTP and we can talk about most things and really support each other with everything. Then there's a ESTJ who's absolutely lovely but has some deep insecurities that currently are in the way of some others really wanting to stay that close to her. Then there's the ISTP/INTP who's difficult to type in the same way as I have trouble with myself. I can't really see that there wouldn't be much Se, but then I could really see Ne as well. She also would seem extroverted at first, but then she just suddenly goes very quiet and closed as well quite often and she has actually said many times that she needs to gather energy by herself to be sociable. I actually see a lot of the same kind of introversion in her as myself. She can also really hurt other people without possibly noticing herself, by being blunt or ignoring people, and then she's absolutely lovely and thoughtful at other times. Then there's ESFJ, ENFJ and ISTJ too.

My Uni-friends seem to be a bunch of mostly SJs with ESFJ and ENFP maybe being the closest to me at the moment. 

With such a long post I'm starting to seem really sociable, but they really are from different times and situations and always there's been one or two closer to me than the rest.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I have lots of smaller friend groups as opposed to one large group, so I split these up accordingly:

ENTP, very funny
INFP (maybe ISFJ), down to earth and not as loud as the others
ExFP, funny and a bit off the wall

ESFJ, one of the nicest people I ever met, family-oriented and sentimental
ISxP, quiet and definitely an enneagram 9
ISFP, funny and seemingly ambiverted

ESFJ, outwardly a tomboy but is such a gossip girl inside, one of my closest friends
ESxJ, overachiever and quite sassy

I have others but for some of my closest friends I have a very hard time typing them.. funny how that works


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

SO: INFJ(We just figured this out :laughing
Cousin/best friend J: ISFJ
Friend B: ESTJ
Cousin/friend N: ENTJ
Friend R: ENFP
Friend R: ESTP


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Me (ISFJ), ISTJ, ISTP and two IXFPs. 

Other than that I have a very good fried who's probably ESFP, and I think my crush is also IXFP.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Online?

An ISTJ and an ESFP

In real life?

Me? Have real life friends? That's hilarious :/


----------



## perksofbeinganinfp (Aug 18, 2013)

Me: Female INFP 9w1

High School Friends:

Female INTJ 1w9: Best friend still to this day. She's logical, is better at giving advice than offering support. XD We had a lot of problems in high school because she was always angry at me for being lazy and not doing my homework and I was always angry at her for being judgmental and pushy. She's much healthier now and we're inseparable when she's not off at college.

Female INTP 5w6: We're still really close as well. She's reserved and private and lacks some social skills, but she's literally the best listener and the least judgmental person I've ever met. Always impartial. I feel 100% free around her. She's also quietly a raging fangirl, like myself.

Female ESFJ 6w7: Bubbly and fun, but even in high school I could only spend so much time around her. We mainly go out and do things together, we're activity buddies. Not a lot of deep conversations, but when they do happen, she's really comforting.

Female ENFP 7w6: Breath of fresh air. Enthusiastic, loves to fangirl, shares the same passion for social justice but is significantly more pushy about it.

Female INFP 2w1: Artsy, organized, driven... Struggled with depression pretty bad in high school. We don't talk much anymore but we shared a lot of the same values.

Male INFP 5w4: Musical and creative, a bit closed off but highly emotional. Also struggled with depression. Quiet but demanding presence.

Male ENFP: Laid back and cool but has problems taking things seriously. Usually takes care of himself first. His main interests are playing bass guitar and video games. He's really into computer tech. Super easy to get along with.

Male ENTP: Hyperactive and all over the place, tons of fun on a good day, offensive asshole on a bad day. Smokes a lot of weed, loves to party. Most likely to piss me off out of all my friends.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Tic is ENTJ, and Tac is INFP.

I've never had a "friend group".


----------



## MikelErix (Jan 25, 2015)

most of my friends are either ENFPs or ENFJs..some of them are ESFJs


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

This thread makes me realize I need to meet more NT's.....

My boyfriend is my best friend, and he seems to be an I_TP of some kind. My closest friends are an ESTP, ISTP, ENFJ, ISTJ, INFP, ESFP, and an INTP. But they're not my "friend group" I know them all from separate places and they never interact.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

I find my friends a bit hard to type but maybe these types:

-ESTP
-ESFJ
-ESFP x 2
-ISFP
-ISTP
-INFP
-ESTJ


----------



## myrsky (Apr 29, 2014)

Im ISTP and for some reason I have ALOT of ESFP friends... maybe because they're the ones making all the efforts lol. They're also really fun and great sidekicks for pretty much any crazy idea I have  Appart from that I have an ISFP friend, possibly an other ISTP, an ENTP, INFJ and two ESFJs I've been friends with since childhood.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

*Women*


ENTJ (self) - the practical one - focused on efficacy, reliable (usually the designated driver)
ESFJ #1 - the hostess - giving, generous, ettiquete concious
ESFJ #2 - the buddy - loud, fun, belches for high fives, comes off as opinionated but easily swayed
ENFJ #1 - the femme fatale - colourful personality, quite a character, loves to experiment with different looks/personas (insists that she's a P, but definitely J up the wazoo)
ENFJ #2 - the doctor - hard worker, loves animals, intense, witty, gregerious, quick thinking
ENFJ #3 - EX-FRIEND (unhealthy and toxic personality) - manipulative, takes advantage of others, plays dumb, considers everything a personal attack, clingy, insecure, requires validation of men
ESTJ - the boss - competative, rigid, judgmental, ambitious, focused, regimented


*Men

*
ISFP (husband) - everyone's buddy - easy-going, always lends a listening ear, makes people feel heard, patient
INFP - the philosopher - smart and intellectual, follows game rules, insightful, good listener
INTJ - witty, nerdy, creepy if you don't know him haha, a little dark and mysterious
INTP - the quiet leader - decisive but not pushy, intellectually stimulated, diplomatic


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

ESFP, ENTP, ISTJ, ISTP, and two people so painfully boring I can't even tell.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

My best fran is an IxFP.


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

Me (ISTP)
Best friend INxJ, she's into the same things as me and we make a lot of jokes around the others that go straight over their heads
Close friend xSFJ, she's way more girly than the rest of us but she's very quietly perceptive and supportive in a way I didn't realise until this year
Other friend ENFJ who's getting very caught up in lots of responsibilities and drifting away from me and the xSFJ atm
Other friend INxP who I don't know as well but is very quiet and kinda... Idk. Like she has no perception of reality XD
Other friend xNTx (I typed her as ENTP but she thinks she's an INTJ) is really crazy, besties with the xSFJ and has loads of random extra friends and loves every. Single. Book.
Close friend ExxP (but not ESTP) is also very crazy, no sense of personal space, annoying at first but eventually becomes a hilarious sidekick once you learn to filter everything she says to you
Outside that group:
xNFx is great for a laugh, very similar to me but seems to have this thing called a moral compass, which I can't quite figure out :/
ENFP very amusing, very open-minded and knows an insane amount of people
ISTP like me, we think in very similar ways and can have really long conversations about astronomy and weird physics and stuff because we're sad like that ^^
And Idk about the types of the others


----------



## ash.nymous (Feb 9, 2015)

Brother
INTJ
Business / Political associates that became friends
INTJ 
INTJ
INTJ
ENTJ
ENTJ
INTP


----------



## nix1 (Jun 25, 2014)

ISTP, ESTP, ISFJ and ESTJ.

I absolutely adore them, but I feel I need more Intuitives in my life


----------



## kimpossible119 (May 15, 2014)

I'm an INTJ

Friends:

ISFP Female - really artsy and creative. she loves painting, photography, fashion, makeup, cooking, and any kind of craft you can concieve of. she likes to experience new things and take me along with her. we will go try out new and intimidating hipster coffee shops, go on breakfast picnics with pancakes that we make ourselves, and once, we went berry picking for the heck of it. we also make blanket forts and watch old tv shows. she is very in tune with sensory pleasures like that; she brings out the creativity in everyone. she is straightforward with her opinions and beliefs. and even though we don't really connect intellectually, she is one of my oldest friends.

ISTP Female - always the tomboy of my group of friends. she has always played sports, especially basketball. she is the kind of friend that insults you because she loves you, and wants you to insult her right back. we laugh at each other. she has a seemingly impenetrable exterior, but if you are around her long enough, she can be surprisingly emotional.

ISFJ Female - One of my roommates and a very close friend. She is so easy to be around. hard-working and kind. there is no drama around her. she is one of those people that you can be around for extended periods of time without being drained or getting annoyed by their presence (I'm very lucky to have her as a roommate). She is also super smart and is always the first one to get my jokes and references. and she has an INSANE memory. she remembers every detail of every situation ever. no wonder she has beaten me 43 times on trivia crack...

ENFP Female - I have a bittersweet relationship with my ENFP. On one hand, we understand each other on a level unprecedented in my life. We can have deep conversations for hours and have almost the exact same, weird, observational sense of humor. She is outgoing, loves to talk, and has a flair for the dramatic. On the other hand, she can really get on my nerves sometimes and I just have to get away. she is really sensitive, dramatic to the point of being obnoxious, makes subjective judgments dry, and tries to emotionally manipulate me, which I detest.


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

My best friend is another INTJ.

The majority of my (small) friend group is INFJ or INFP, (though I haven't really analyzed their functions or anything, this is just what they've gotten on tests) however. I do have ONE ESTP friend. She's the only one who admits and is aware that she's an extrovert.

I think these people are mostly extroverted friends who claim to be introverted....but they're not.


----------



## xfatalxsnipez (Dec 3, 2015)

Friend Group 

The main four seems to be me(ISTP), an ISFP who is addicted to CSGO, an ESFP who wants to join the military and an ESTP that I don't see very often. We seem to be split into introverts and extroverts but we all keep contact with each other individually.

I'm also friends with two INFP girls and talk quite a bit with an ENFJ, often about politics,entertainment, news, history and philosophy.


----------



## xfatalxsnipez (Dec 3, 2015)

Friend Group 

The main four seems to be me(ISTP), an ISFP who is addicted to CSGO, an ESFP who wants to join the military and an ESTP that I don't see very often. We seem to be split into introverts and extroverts but we all keep contact with each other individually.

I'm also friends with two INFP girls and talk quite a bit with an ENFJ, often about politics,entertainment, news, history and philosophy.

EDIT: Sorry double post


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

INFP, 2 INFJs, ENFP, xNTP (I lean INTP), 2 ISFPs (one might be ESFP but I doubt both are), INTJ


----------



## NotGettingThere (May 13, 2016)

INFJ x2 ENFP x 2 INTP x2, and ISTJ.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

Who said I had friends, hahaha...


----------



## Yu Narukami (Jan 14, 2016)

Most SPs and NFs. No other NTs or even any SJs. Result is that I've become the group's cynical asshole.


----------

